# Anyone had treatment at the Swansea london womens clinic?



## PMA (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi All

I am about to embark on treatment at the swansea LWC, we have our first appointment on the 28th Jan. Does or has anyone had private ICSI/ivf here? i have heard rumours that they will only treat NHS here and if you are private you have to go to London 

any advice would be great.

thanks
PMA


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

I had private tx at Swansea 18 months ago but unfortunately abandoned.  3 friends have either got babies or currently pregnant from Swansea private treatment.  They are a lovely bunch up there but I moved on because of fsh issues.

Good luck


----------



## PMA (Jan 5, 2008)

thanks for the reply jan. Good luck with yours


----------

